# bringing in chcolate and cheese from uk



## lnewbery (11 mo ago)

Has anyone had trouble bringing cheese and chocolate into Portugal from the uk since brexit?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I've not had a problem bringing in cheese but then I've not been stopped nor had any baggage searched. Chocolate is available here so I'd not bother bringing any, other people may have different opinions.


----------

